
Startup School 18: How to Raise Money and How to Succeed Long-Term [video] - Naushad
https://www.startupschool.org/videos/18
======
touchofevil
I've really enjoyed these videos, so thank you! If I might make one
suggestion, in addition to (or instead of) the wireless lavalier microphones
that the guests wear, could you also set up some microphones on tables in
front of the guests? That way, in post, your video editor could choose whether
they want to use the lavalier microphone audio or the microphone on the desk
audio. Ms. Lee's microphone is picking up a lot of rustling from her hair
touching the microphone and it makes the audio hard to listen to. Microphones
on a table in front of your guests would have avoided this problem. A wireless
lavalier mic makes sense if your guest is lecturing and walking around, but
for two seated guests microphones on tables would probably be better or at
least a good addition to your setup.

~~~
Stratoscope
That is a great recording tip, thanks for mentioning it.

 _Singin ' in the Rain_ had a funny scene related to this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6jsXQm5IrM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6jsXQm5IrM)

------
vikingyc
I tend to notice lately, in the "wisdom" passing discussions from the VC,
founders, etc. the word "grit" keeps getting repeated since 2016.
Coincidentally, after the release the book by Angela Duckworth book Grit.
Almost all the findings in the book and claims by Duckworth were discredited
by Marcus Crede et all in the Journal Personality and Social Psychology. But
the fake news keep getting repeated and none seems to stop and ask questions.

"I don't know for sure" is perfectly valid answer for a question like what do
you look for in a founder.

~~~
tedmiston
I haven't read the book but conceptually it's not a new thing to gravitate
towards as a founder quality. Before that they just called it perseverance.
Personally I don't really see a difference between the two words, but some
argue that grit is more macroscopic.

------
arikr
I'll look forward to reading the transcript, thanks for posting this.

Anyone know why the transcript isn't ready yet? Seems to have taken
substantially longer than others, has been up for 4 days.

~~~
tedmiston
Maybe the transcript is semi-automated and the background noise on Jess' mic
impacted it as someone else pointed out. Great video nonetheless.

